# Echtzeitstrategiespiel mit modernem Szenario gesucht



## CWarrior (18. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob es sowas überhaupt gibt, aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Echtzeitstrategiespiel mit einem modernen Szenario, die Handlung sollte deshalb etwa zwischen 1980 und 2015 sein. Von der Spielmechanik wäre etwas wie Company of Heroes toll.
Freue mich auf eure Tipps!

mfg, CWarrior


----------



## STSLeon (18. Juni 2011)

Sieh dir mal World in Conflict an. Spielt in der gewünschten Zeit, bietet sehr gute Grafik und KI sowie ein hohes Spieltempo. Taktisches Geschick ist notwendig, allerdings gibt es keinen Basenbau. Ist also nicht wie C&C oder StarCraft


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2011)

WiC wäre auch meine Empfehlung gewesen.


----------



## CWarrior (18. Juni 2011)

Sieht toll aus! Danke vielmals.


----------



## Opheliac (18. Juni 2011)

Ist zwar von 2005 aber Act of War hat auch ein modernes Szenario.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBity08oJes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kinglsey (29. Juli 2011)

Ja World in Conflict isn super spiel...zwar auch nich mehr das jüngste aber in Sachen Grafik kann man da nicht meckern


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Bei dem bin ich letztens richtig auf die schnauze gefallen


----------



## Shi (31. Juli 2011)

Eventuell auch Codename Panzers Cold War, das spielt glaub ich mitte 20.Jh


----------



## Bruce112 (31. Juli 2011)

suprem commander 2 spielt im jahre 3000  

‪Supreme Commander 2 - Test‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ja Cold war spielt im Kalten Krieg


----------



## basic123 (31. Juli 2011)

Command & Conquer Generals & Zero Hour sind zwar schon ziemlich alt, gehören aber immer noch zum besten.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Generäle läuft nur leider nicht bei mir

Läuft das bei euch unter W7?


----------



## Hatuja (1. August 2011)

Mit aktuellem Patchlevel lief das vor einer Weile auf meiner Kiste mit Win7 x64 ohne Probleme.
Grad mal die Verknüpfung gecheckt: Kompatibilitätsmodus für XP und mit Administrationsrechten starten!


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Ich kapiers net.

Läuft bei mir einfach nicht

Und die Tipps hatte ich beachtet


----------

